# Help re: Red Devil



## Carla (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi there,
My red devil has been 'gasping for air' at the top of the tank for the last 2 days. She hasn't eaten for approx 5 days and has lost much of her colour. I changed approx 30% of the water this morning, hoping this would help, however she has continued gasping. 
Nitrite levels are 0 and nitrates are approx 5mg/L. PH is 7.0. My tank is approx 55 gal (approx 200lt). KH approx 50mg/L. I did the silly thing of adding Ammolock before checking the ammonia levels, and now can't get a clear reading of the ammonia levels. 

I have 4 red barbs in the tank with her (also swimming at the surface) and 18 guppy fry about.
The temp is 28.5`C / 83.3`F

My red devil is approx 8 years old - i was recently given her as a gift and am VERY NEW to caring for an aquarium! Advice/thoughts are much appreciated!


----------



## Carla (Jan 23, 2009)

took the other fish out and did a massive water change - she's looking healthier and not so interested in the surface anymore. Dare say it was as simple and ghastly as the ammonia level. Hopefully she wasn't too hurt and will carry on.

Such a little trooper! :thumb:


----------



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes I would say it would be ammonia(bad water), being bullied or sick, maybe not enough flow for air bubbles so they can breathe, but just make sure you got those and it be okay. But looks like it was the water this time. Hope they live long time!


----------



## white_t (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know if it will hurt her but 83 degrees is warmer than you need. maybe someone else will know more.


----------



## Carla (Jan 23, 2009)

I've readjusted the temp to 26`C / 78`F. - We've had some really hot days here lately and even with curtains closed and aquarium light turned off at times, the temp was hard to regulate. Have kept the light off today and the temp has been constant. Thanks for the feedback guys - appreciated!


----------



## eraserhead (Sep 25, 2007)

white_t said:


> I don't know if it will hurt her but 83 degrees is warmer than you need. maybe someone else will know more.


83 degrees is fine, it is slightly higher than optimal, but won't hurt anything. It's possible to jack up the temperature over 86 degrees as a disease treatment (I just had to do it) and the fish will be fine.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Depends on your definition of hurt. Keeping fish at warmer temperatures for extended periods of time (than their ideal temp) speeds up their metabolism. Which is why it's a good way to heal sick fish, but only as a temporary adjustment. Over lengthy periods of time, there's always the possibility that it could shorten the otherwise normal lifespan of the fish.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Plus usually it's recommended to up the aeration when upping the temp.


----------



## Carla (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. Unfortunately my beautiful fish died  Prior to this happening, I decided to change more of the water that first afternoon as she started looking unwell again and this perked her up for a couple days. Came home one afternoon to find her at the bottom of the tank, lifeless. My guess would be that if ammonia was the problem, the damage was already done to the poor girl, and therefore the large water change came too late. Such a shame!!! All those years of tlc brought to nothing by my inexperienced hands! Will certainly take something from the experience.

Have cleaned the tank again and waiting to make sure the tank is properly set up before even considering placing more fish in there. will also do more research on cichlids and aquarium care..

sigh.. :?


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss!

Your RD may have died from "old age". I have had dozens of RD/Midas over the past 43 years and have only had a very few that lived to be greater than 10 years of age. They usually quit eating for approximately a month and then "pass-on". Remember the good times and *start over with another one*.

All living things die. Too many times we spend time and money to find the cause, and it is NATURAL.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Even experienced peeps here lose fish for one reason or another. I know I've wanted to quit at least once due to a fish not acting the way it 'should.' (timid dwarf species whiping out all other fish in the tank).

They are very much like dogs, those big boys. Just like a dog, it's important to go get another one rather quickly else run the chance of not getting one again.

Where in Oz are you? I know the south is having one heck of a heat wave, others in the melbourne area have had their tanks reach 110F.


----------



## Carla (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys. I would like another red devil - they are so interactive and highly amusing! Will keep an eye out for another beauty.
I'm down in the south of Oz, in Canberra, and yes, it has been very warm here (38`C/100F), but thankfully not around 45`C/113F 8) as it has been in Melbourne ... Winter is looking more and more attractive these days.. bring it on, says I!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your fish! 

And yes I would encourage you to get another RD as they are sooo much fun!

I would like to point out though that the number one symptom of oxygen depletion is fish gasping at the water's surface. When all the fish are doing this you can be pretty darn sure something is interfering with oxygen exchange. I have found that when you have big messy fish it's important to have plenty of surface agitation. Because these fish are so messy you will often find that the water's surface will get a scummy appearence to it. This scum will interfere with oxygen getting into the water. A common air bubbler does a fantastic job of breaking up this scum. You can use a decorative ornament or bubble wand or you can use a sponge filter (which is what I do with all my big fish, sponge filter plus a fluval). Also, the warmer the water is the less oxygen it holds so it is very important to increase your surface agitation when the water is warmer.

Hope you find another nice RD soon! :thumb:


----------

